# "Green Dragon" / "Tincture"



## DivideMySky (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey Guys - 

Back in my college days I used to be able to get this stuff called Green Dragon (or tincture - depending on where you got it) that was basically Everclear (or any other 160+ proof vodka) infused with THC. Does anyone have a recipe for this? Thanks!


----------



## Maxzimus (Feb 11, 2008)

take a quarter ounce of stems and seeds or buds put in 8 OZ of vodka or anything over 40% (40% is nice strong but not too strong  ) and let it sit one to six weeks, remember to shake every day, keep it dry dark place and enjoy it!

week or 2 weeks is enought, but time depends how much u got plant materials and how much u got boos!


----------



## Maxzimus (Feb 11, 2008)

and i forgot, 0.7 of 40%alc i advice u to use 15-30g sinsemilla. 15-20g its not so heavy but 29-36g it would be very hot shot... not much u need.

and before u mix materials and alcohol you should be take alcohol or liq lets say out in the bottle, some jar and then mix buds or what u use. mix hard, use some electronic wihpp machine.

Then liq & mix (wich is in liq mixed ) back in the boos bottle and let sit it down with shakin


----------



## DivideMySky (Feb 17, 2008)

Awesome - Thanks


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 17, 2008)

Whats even easier is shitting and pissing in a container and let it sit for a few days ......then proceed to huff it


----------



## mrCRC420 (Feb 17, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Whats even easier is shitting and pissing in a container and let it sit for a few days ......then proceed to huff it


stoned people might think you're being serious... you're not serious right, i mean... omg... that's sick shit dude, like ill gross man. damn man, high kids don't like hearin that shit


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 17, 2008)

shit bro that jenkem shit has been all around this site at one point....thats what im referring to


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 17, 2008)

besides that Im not a kid but I do have a few


----------



## Gamberro (Feb 18, 2008)

CORRECTIONS:
1) There is no such thing as "too strong". Go to a liquor store and ask for their highest-proof liquor. When you drank it, just make sure you mix it in with something.
2) You can't just mix and drink, or you sure as hell shouldn't. Unless buds are sprouting from your taint, what you should do is grind that weed up then add it to a slightly-emptied container, so there's space. CLose the container, shake it, and leave it lying wherever for about 3 days, then shake it again. Shake it every 3 days, and it will be ready after 30 days.PS- Heat-related extractions suck, trust me. You either burn the weed or evaporate the alcohol or, most often, get no THC out of it.
3) You should also filter the end product through some cheesecloth or your liquor end up with a texture like hairy pussy, yuck.


----------



## babylonburn (Feb 20, 2008)

do you have to use everclear or can i find sum other high proof vodka at a liquor store,im in L.A so theres liqour stores and kush on every street korner,lol


----------



## Gamberro (Feb 23, 2008)

Hahaha sweet, what part of LA? No bad blood tho, I'm cool wit Norteños and a few Sureños as well, and I'm all about the Lower East.
Oh, yeah... Any high-proof liquor will do. The higher the alcohol content, the better. I don't know why Everclear has become the universal standard, I think it's just good as an all-purpose mixer and pretty cheap if I recall- I don't buy that shit
And do not try a stove alcohol extraction! I've wasted my weed on that shit. I'm working on a way that works, because I know it should, but none of the ones readily available on the Internet work properly.


----------



## Maxzimus (Mar 1, 2008)

I TOLD TO grind that weed!! USE WIHPP MACHINE... AND I TOLD TO SHAKE EVERY DAY OR ONCE I A WIHLE IT'S NOT MATTER HOW OFTEN UR SHAKE, JUST SHAKE AND LET IT SIT TO 1-7 WEEKS IT DEPEDS ON HOW MUCH LIQUOR AND WEED/BUDS U GOT.. AND ITS CLEAR U filter the end product!!!! IF U ARE CHICKEN TO DRINK WITH LITTLE BUD EXTRACT IF U DONT MIND SO DONT FILTER IT!!! BUT ITS NICER TO DRINK WITHOUT THAT OVER EXTRACKT!! ! AND IF U BUT 100G BUDS IN ONE 0.7L VODKA OR WISKEY ITS TOO STRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IF U DRINK CLASS OF THAT STRONG CANNABOOZ ! U GOT OVERDOSE!! JUST BAD FEELING.. ITS LIKE U SMOKE 20G JOINT !  NOT POIT! FOR THAT!!! I THINK ITS NOT NICE FEELING THEN ANYMORE !! BUT IT NOT SUCH A THING THAT ALCOHOL IS TOO STRONG U CAN MIX OR DO GREENDRAGON OR WHAT U CALL IT (CANNALIQUOR) LIKE 40-96% ALCOHOL!!!!!!! BUT ITS NO SUCH A THING LIKE 100% ALCOHOL BE CAUSE ALCOHOL, HOW I SAY IT HMMMMM... 

IT EVAPORATE!!! LIKE WATER IN CUP IF U LET THE WATER SIT IN TABEL IN WEEK OR MORE.. SO 100% ALC EVAPORATES IN SECOND! ITS 100% FACKT I HAVE SEEN IT.


----------



## Jizzmaster0 (May 7, 2009)

TYPING IN CAPS MAKES EVERYTHING YOU SAY TRUE!
Just m


----------



## Jizzmaster0 (May 7, 2009)

TYPING IN CAPS MAKES EVERYTHING YOU SAY TRUE!
Just made the Difinitive Green Dragon tincture using slight amounts of heat in a simple 4 step process. Will find out tonight when I try it if its shit or not then resort to paint m


----------



## Jizzmaster0 (May 7, 2009)

TYPING IN CAPS MAKES EVERYTHING YOU SAY TRUE!
Just made the Difinitive Green Dragon tincture using slight amounts of heat in a simple 4 step process. Will find out tonight when I try it if its shit or not then resort to paint mixing a bottle of rotten weed and booze lol,


----------



## olosto (May 10, 2009)

Holy tripple post batman!!!


----------



## Jizzmaster0 (May 10, 2009)

Yes RIU working like a swiss car that day as usual!


----------



## lehua96734 (May 27, 2009)

what happened? report o your experment, please.


----------



## mikeb4370 (May 27, 2009)

can you also keep the jar open so some of the alcohol evaporates? would that make the final product stronger? and what would happen if you let all the alcohol evap? would you have oil left?


----------



## 001 (May 27, 2009)

listen to Maxzimus
he knows his shit


----------



## HowardWCampbell (May 28, 2009)

Gamberro said:


> I don't know why Everclear has become the universal standard, I think it's just good as an all-purpose mixer and pretty cheap if I recall- I don't buy that shit
> And do not try a stove alcohol extraction! I've wasted my weed on that shit. I'm working on a way that works, because I know it should, but none of the ones readily available on the Internet work properly.


I'm guessing everclear is so popular cause it's 190 proof and readily available most places. There are lots of other good options, don't think you need to go on a quest for that specific brand.

As for the stove alcohol extraction, I'll share what has worked well for me. I grind my bud, and bake it in the oven at 285F for 30 minutes. I then place the bud in a mason jar with my alcohol, and place the jar in a pot of water. I heat the pot until the alcohol in the jar is just beginning to boil, or about 170F. I let that cook for about 20 minutes, or longer if I want to evaporate off some more alcohol to concentrate my tincture. After that, just filter out the bud and you should be left with a pretty potent tincture. 

If you are not in a hurry and are going to let it sit for a while, you can skip all those steps. But I have found I can make a pretty potent tincture in about an hour with this method. Just my .02


----------



## Pithecanthropus (Oct 10, 2010)

babylonburn said:


> do you have to use everclear or can i find sum other high proof vodka at a liquor store,im in L.A so theres liqour stores and kush on every street korner,lol


Usually when people say Everclear they mean the 195 proof version which I don't think has ever been available in California. But you can get the 151-proof version here. In my opinion, this has the important advantage over Bacardi of being colorless instead of medium-rum colored, which results in a more attractive green-colored product than the ugly medicinal brown you get when you use Bacardi.

I don't think the strength of the alcohol should be an issue when consuming the final product. You should only have to consume a cc or so--way less than the 50cc standard shot of 80-proof booze.


----------

